# VPN Connection to Windows VPN Server

## Elleni

Hello, 

I managed to make an pptp connection to our company server, but was asked to use sstp. 

Now When I use networkmanager / gnome3 to establish connection I get the following in /var/log/messages:

```
Nov  6 16:02:36 Gentoo1 NetworkManager[2530]: <info> Starting VPN service 'sstp'...

Nov  6 16:02:36 Gentoo1 NetworkManager[2530]: <info> VPN service 'sstp' started (org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.sstp), PID 7194

Nov  6 16:02:36 Gentoo1 NetworkManager[2530]: <info> VPN service 'sstp' appeared; activating connections

Nov  6 16:02:36 Gentoo1 NetworkManager[2530]: <info> VPN plugin state changed: init (1)

Nov  6 16:02:36 Gentoo1 NetworkManager[2530]: <info> VPN plugin state changed: starting (3)

Nov  6 16:02:36 Gentoo1 NetworkManager[2530]: <info> VPN connection 'sstp mz vpn' (Connect) reply received.

Nov  6 16:02:36 Gentoo1 pppd[7197]: Plugin /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.5/nm-sstp-pppd-plugin.so loaded.

Nov  6 16:02:36 Gentoo1 pppd[7197]: pppd 2.4.5 started by root, uid 0

Nov  6 16:02:36 Gentoo1 pppd[7197]: Using interface ppp0

Nov  6 16:02:36 Gentoo1 pppd[7197]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

Nov  6 16:02:36 Gentoo1 sstpc[7199]: Could not create directory: /var/lib/run/sstpc, No such file or directory (2)

Nov  6 16:02:36 Gentoo1 sstpc[7199]: Could not create directory: /var/lib/run/sstpc, No such file or directory (2)

Nov  6 16:02:36 Gentoo1 sstpc[7199]: Could not bind ipc socket, No such file or directory (2)

Nov  6 16:02:36 Gentoo1 sstpc[7199]: Could not setup notification

Nov  6 16:02:36 Gentoo1 pppd[7197]: Modem hangup

Nov  6 16:02:36 Gentoo1 pppd[7197]: Connection terminated.

Nov  6 16:02:36 Gentoo1 NetworkManager[2530]: <warn> VPN plugin failed: 1

Nov  6 16:02:36 Gentoo1 NetworkManager[2530]: <warn> /sys/devices/virtual/net/ppp0: couldn't determine device driver; ignoring...

Nov  6 16:02:36 Gentoo1 pppd[7197]: Exit.

Nov  6 16:02:36 Gentoo1 NetworkManager[2530]: <warn> VPN plugin failed: 1

Nov  6 16:02:36 Gentoo1 NetworkManager[2530]: <warn> VPN plugin failed: 1

Nov  6 16:02:36 Gentoo1 NetworkManager[2530]: <info> VPN plugin state changed: stopped (6)

Nov  6 16:02:36 Gentoo1 NetworkManager[2530]: <info> VPN plugin state change reason: 0

Nov  6 16:02:36 Gentoo1 NetworkManager[2530]: <info> Policy set 'Kabelgebundene Verbindung 1' (enp0s25) as default for IPv4 routing and DNS.

Nov  6 16:02:36 Gentoo1 NetworkManager[2530]: <warn> error disconnecting VPN: Could not process the request because no VPN connection was active.

```

Can someone give me a hint, why /var/lib/run/sstpc cannot be created?

net-misc/networkmanager-sstp

      Latest version available: 0.9.4

      Latest version installed: 0.9.4

net-misc/sstp-client

      Latest version available: 1.0.9

      Latest version installed: 1.0.9

----------

## eyoung100

IIRC,

/var/lib/run was replaced by /var/run which got replaced by /run.  It looks as tho the program your using is using the old style.  Try creating a symlink from /var/lib/run/sstpc to /run/sstpc

----------

## Elleni

Hello and thanks for answer. Unfortunately there is no sstpc folder in /run

locate sstpc

```
/usr/sbin/sstpc

/usr/share/man/man8/sstpc.8.bz2
```

----------

## eyoung100

Create a symbolic link:

```
ln -s /var/lib/run/sstpc /run/sstpc
```

----------

